# books



## Hanzo04 (Aug 9, 2004)

can anyone tell me of any good kenpo books displaying epak.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 9, 2004)

The Infinite Insights series are the defacto standard. There's 5 volumes.

After that, I would recommend anything by Lee Wedlake/ Richard Planas. (Kenpo 101, 201)


----------



## GAB (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Hanzo, 
I would get the Encyclopedia of Kenpo, By Parker.
EP was putting it together, when his death occured, afterwards, his son finished it. It is pretty good to have in my opinion. 
Regards, Gary


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 1, 2004)

_Deadly karate Blows: THe Medical Implications_ is an excellent book. Although not Kenpo Karate specific persay it is written by an EP black belt. Great book.

_Mastering Kenpo: The Path to Excellence_ and _Encyclopedia of Kenpo_ IMHO represents two key texts for American Kenpo providing any student a better understanding of the philosophy and logic of the art.

_Infinite Insights Volume 5_ is great because it provides a student with examples of the traditional exercises of Kenpo (forms, freestyle, and self-defense) as well as the how and why they where constructed.


----------

